# Does water conditioner INSTANTLY dechlorinates tap water?



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi guys,

I was just reading my water conditioner label when I came across the words: ..._immediately by removing chlorine, chloramine, and heavy metals._

True? I mean, would tap water be safe if I got some tap water, added some conditioner, and eventually the fish?

What do you guys think?

- Dead Sunlight


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yep, just add it to tapwater and it's ready to go.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Seriously? Just like that?


----------



## jeanclaudeasher (May 20, 2010)

Yea I have add the conditioner and then added my fish to the water (keeping the temperature at the same temp as the old water) and not had any problems however I still prefer to put the conditioner in and let the filter run for a while before I add my fish into a tank just make sure everything is safe.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

YUPER!!! I add it to my bucket as it is filling then put the water in the tank - no problems.


----------

